# Shallow Sub options



## brusk (Jun 12, 2019)

Trying to figure out which subs would work in my 05 Mini Cooper S. Trying to keep what limited trunk space I have. Integral Audio makes a phantom box using an SB Acoustic 10". If I follow their basic design I have about 5.5-6 inches of total height from bare floor to the false floor. Looking for something that will sound good overall playing rock/hard rock music at a level that blends with the rest of the stereo as I'm not a bass freak I just want clear matched levels. 

So far I've seen reviews that would say the Pioneer, JL and Alpine are good choices. 
Pioneer TS-SW2002D2 8"
Alpine SWR-T10 10"
JL 10TW3 10"

Alpine seemed pricey unless that's actually worth it, Pioneer seemed too inexpensive, JL pricing seemed what I would expect.

What' other quality choices are out there?


----------



## Firefighter9 (Sep 23, 2015)

if you can fit them I have two Stereo Integrity BM subs for sale. They are 12" shallow subs.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

brusk said:


> Trying to figure out which subs would work in my 05 Mini Cooper S. Trying to keep what limited trunk space I have. Integral Audio makes a phantom box using an SB Acoustic 10". If I follow their basic design I have about 5.5-6 inches of total height from bare floor to the false floor. Looking for something that will sound good overall playing rock/hard rock music at a level that blends with the rest of the stereo as I'm not a bass freak I just want clear matched levels.
> 
> So far I've seen reviews that would say the Pioneer, JL and Alpine are good choices.
> Pioneer TS-SW2002D2 8"
> ...


I've got the 12" Pioneer, works great especially after I did treatment. I chose the 12" over the 10" since it was a pretty small difference in size, and the reviews suggested going with the 12 over the 10.

I actually did the pre-loaded enclosure.

https://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-TS-S...=B01FR5HAU0&psc=1&refRID=8ZGGC07A4F31KSACV4MF


----------



## porscheman (Jan 1, 2012)

https://www.sundownaudio.com/index.php/subwoofers/sd-3-series
Are my favorite shallowish subs.


----------



## XSVTOYZ (Jan 26, 2019)

I have 2 skar vd-10 and they get the job done no complaints good low dollar but I must say I have been eye balling the alpine swr-t10 but x2 its pricey 
nemesis audio hectic slim 10 seems pretty legit thinner is their slim 10 
low budget if you can find a rockville k-6 its pretty good sealed 
just always looking at slim 10's if my skars ever fail but they are pretty solid


----------



## SR500 (Dec 6, 2016)

i have a JL 10TW3. I ended up torn between buying the JL or a Kicker CompRT when I bought mine. The 10" CompRT is 3 7/16" mounting depth. The Alpine was just too expensive for me to even consider.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

porscheman said:


> https://www.sundownaudio.com/index.php/subwoofers/sd-3-series
> Are my favorite shallowish subs.


^^This^^ is an awesome shallow subwoofer for the money.


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

I have the 10Tw3 in the jl truckwedge box in my truck and the 10" pioneer in the wife's suv. The JL is definitely better, but for $100, the pioneer is hard to beat!. It surprised me A LOT!

I have thought about swapping out my 10tw3 for a si bm mkv, but I can't justify that right now. The JL is very good for a single 10 but it is still a single 10. I only want a single sub but would like a little more out of it at times. That is my main reasoning for eventually upgrading to a 12" bm mkv...and my front stage is all SI stuff so it would be nice to match.


----------



## Nakamichifan (Apr 1, 2018)

I run a single 12" JL audio Tw3 in the prowedge truck box and I am happy with the clean low end notes it can hit.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

The new L7T's are awesome.


----------



## Omicron (Jul 15, 2018)

I ran the Pioneer IB Flat 10” sub in an SUV for awhile and it did a great job.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

How much power do have? What's the listening preference? I've had good luck with the Helix E12W - definitely not an output monster, but it does sound amazingly good. The Sundown SD-3 are awesome, JL's TW1 and TW3 are both great choices too - if you're wanting an output monster shallow sub though, 13TW5 would be my choice.


----------



## brusk (Jun 12, 2019)

chithead said:


> How much power do have? What's the listening preference? I've had good luck with the Helix E12W - definitely not an output monster, but it does sound amazingly good. The Sundown SD-3 are awesome, JL's TW1 and TW3 are both great choices too - if you're wanting an output monster shallow sub though, 13TW5 would be my choice.


Not looking for huge output but something that adds to the system instead of being the main focus. Something responsive, clean sounding across a decent range but something that would sound good with rock music.

I've heard many cheaper box store setups that only sound good at one frequency. Take a new memphis 10" ported box that my buddy bought for his dad's truck a few weeks ago, he just wanted something cheap to add a little bass and tucked under the back seat. We had to turn the xover down to about 60 to keep it from just flopping around and making horrible noises.


----------



## syc0path (Jan 23, 2013)

brusk said:


> Not looking for huge output but something that adds to the system instead of being the main focus. Something responsive, clean sounding across a decent range but something that would sound good with rock music.
> 
> I've heard many cheaper box store setups that only sound good at one frequency. Take a new memphis 10" ported box that my buddy bought for his dad's truck a few weeks ago, he just wanted something cheap to add a little bass and tucked under the back seat. We had to turn the xover down to about 60 to keep it from just flopping around and making horrible noises.


Given your desired sound and space requirements, a sealed enclosure is absolutely the way to go. I would also recommend stepping up to a 12" sub if u have enough space.


----------



## fischman (Jan 3, 2007)

I have 2 JL 12TW3's and I'm pretty sure I'd be happy with just 1. Plenty of output, especially for SQ/Rock music. But with the 2 I can rattle my car apart if I want to as well. 

Another sub I considered when I was looking around at shallow speakers is the SB Acoustics Shallow Sub On paper it looks to be a good performer and it fits in the middle of the JL and the Pioneer price wise.

Josh


----------



## brusk (Jun 12, 2019)

syc0path said:


> Given your desired sound and space requirements, a sealed enclosure is absolutely the way to go. I would also recommend stepping up to a 12" sub if u have enough space.


I'll have to measure again today but I'm pretty sure my max height was about 6" and most of the speakers I found would quite fit. I'll do math out l to make sure

6.5 total heigh from floor to top of carpet - 3/4 MDF bottom - 1/4 air gap - 1/2 MDF top (1/4 routed to sink speaker) - 1/2 speaker top 3/4 space for excursion - 1/2 false floor with carpet 
Leaving a total depth of 3.25

That means the 
Pioneer 8/10/12 would be doable 12 would be a hair over I might be able to shave a little here and there.
JL 8/10 would work
SB Acoustics 8/10 would work
SI BM MK V 12" won't fit
SD-3 won't fit
Helix E12W won't fit


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

brusk said:


> I'll have to measure again today but I'm pretty sure my max height was about 6" and most of the speakers I found would quite fit. I'll do math out l to make sure
> 
> 6.5 total heigh from floor to top of carpet - 3/4 MDF bottom - 1/4 air gap - 1/2 MDF top (1/4 routed to sink speaker) - 1/2 speaker top 3/4 space for excursion - 1/2 false floor with carpet
> Leaving a total depth of 3.25
> ...


The preloaded Pioneer is 6 3/8" height so that would fit perfect.
Enclosure size (WxDxH): 20-1/2" x 13-7/8" x 6-3/8"


----------



## jdunk54nl (Apr 25, 2015)

The SI sub would actually just barely fit. It is 3.4" mounting depth and if you raised that up 1/4" (mounted on the 1/2" mdf with 1/4" router) you would be at 3.15". That would leave about 1/8" away from the back which is the minimum suggested. Preferred would be .25-.5" (all this from FAQ on SI's page)

https://stereointegrity.com/product/bm-mk-v-12-subwoofer/


----------



## brusk (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm tempted to get the Pioneer 10 enclosure combo and the JL 10TW3 try them both out and sell the speaker I don't want. Looks like the box would be almost a perfect fit for what I'm trying to do.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

brusk said:


> I'm tempted to get the Pioneer 10 enclosure combo and the JL 10TW3 try them both out and sell the speaker I don't want. Looks like the box would be almost a perfect fit for what I'm trying to do.


Can you not squeeze the Pioneer 12" in? Less than 0.5" height difference.

10": Enclosure size (WxDxH): 18-5/8" x 13-7/8" x 6" 
12": Enclosure size (WxDxH): 20-1/2" x 13-7/8" x 6-3/8"


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

not that it will get you there, but the SD3 does not have a back vent and therefore can be mounted flat against the back of the enclosure. Unfortunately that extra amount doesn't quite get you an SD3 installed. Almost! I suppose if you cut out the back and installed a piece of steel plate, that would do it. 



I'm a big fan of SD3's. There's a pair right now in my WRX. 





Also, for most subs, 1/4" of air gap isn't good enough for the rear. That would choke the sub.


----------



## Promit (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm running in very similar constraints and settled on the Dayton LS10-44. Great little sub that squeezes into almost no space including frontal clearance. Definitely preferable to the Pioneer - I've been over the models in some detail.


----------



## mcgsxr (Jul 19, 2018)

I use a JL 10TW1 in the recommended 0.35 sealed box. Running on ~350w I am pleased with it when I use it in a cabin. In my cabriolet, it can sometimes feel short. Then again I have yet to get great bass in that car with any sub I have tried when playing around with options, so it's likely me!

It's a solid performer and I'd buy it again for a small space with lower power for an enclosed vehicle.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Lanson said:


> not that it will get you there, but the SD3 does not have a back vent and therefore can be mounted flat against the back of the enclosure. Unfortunately that extra amount doesn't quite get you an SD3 installed. Almost! *I suppose if you cut out the back and installed a piece of steel plate, that would do it.*
> 
> I'm a big fan of SD3's. There's a pair right now in my WRX.
> 
> Also, for most subs, 1/4" of air gap isn't good enough for the rear. That would choke the sub.


Good idea but use aluminum instead of steel so it doesn’t affect the driver’s magnetic field.


----------



## brusk (Jun 12, 2019)

Lanson said:


> not that it will get you there, but the SD3 does not have a back vent and therefore can be mounted flat against the back of the enclosure. Unfortunately that extra amount doesn't quite get you an SD3 installed. Almost! I suppose if you cut out the back and installed a piece of steel plate, that would do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't find the air gap specs for several of the speakers I went off Alpines 6mm that was listed and it looks like most of the speakers weren't vented in the back.

I'd love to try the SD3 out but listed mounting depth for a 10 is 4.5 inches. Once I get the entire setup done, if I really like it and feel the subs need some tweaking I could always cut and make a custom drop pan for the back that would allow plenty of space for a real sub.


----------



## Icefsh (Jan 20, 2013)

I realize you are probably looking for just one sub but I have been running a pair of Alpine SWR T-12's for five years now and love them. I think one would work well also. Especially if running it in a smaller vehicle than a full sized crew cab truck. Found them on Ebay and bought them in like new condition.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

Promit said:


> I'm running in very similar constraints and settled on the Dayton LS10-44. Great little sub that squeezes into almost no space including frontal clearance. Definitely preferable to the Pioneer - I've been over the models in some detail.


I am running one of these in the front of my car in a 19 Liter sealed enclosure, running off a Alpine PDX-M6..
I was running two Morel Ultimo 10-4's in a sealed enclosure on the rear deck running off a Alpine PDX-M12.
The current setup goes lower and hits harder than the previous configuration.
I am amazed at how accurately this setup reproduces the bass notes pitch, even down at the lowest octave. I will say this, if you want your bass to be upfront, put it upfront!


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Lots of good recommendations. You can't go wrong with the JL and Sundown listed but have you considered the American Bass ES shallow mount sub? 800 watts rms in a 0.75 recommended ported box. I talked to them on the phone and the guy I talked to said he was installing one in his vehicle (audi TT) as we spoke and said it is a awesome sub. I wasn't even asking about shallow mount subs. He said the current pricing is $130 for the 12".


----------



## XSVTOYZ (Jan 26, 2019)

American Bass ES 500w rms 10 xmax


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

garysummers said:


> I am running one of these in the front of my car in a 19 Liter sealed enclosure, running off a Alpine PDX-M6..
> I was running two Morel Ultimo 10-4's in a sealed enclosure on the rear deck running off a Alpine PDX-M12.
> The current setup goes lower and hits harder than the previous configuration.
> I am amazed at how accurately this setup reproduces the bass notes pitch, even down at the lowest octave. I will say this, if you want your bass to be upfront, put it upfront!
> ...



That's really saying something, Gary! So that little Dayton really gets down up front.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

If you want an output monster take a look at the DD Redline SL12's. They are BEASTS and have a ton of output.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

XSVTOYZ said:


> American Bass ES 500w rms 10 xmax


12"

http://www.americanbassusa.com/downloads/ES-Series.pdf


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I've contacted American Bass asking about T/S parameters of their ES subwoofer line and never heard back. 

I wonder if it is because they just don't have the specs from the factory that built them, or because they don't want to provide that sort of information to someone who actually understands what they mean? 

I modeled a ton of options for a shallow, compact enclosure 10s for my SIL and the best bang for the buck seems like the Dayton LS10-44. The Kicker CompRT also looks decent for the money, and I've heard lots of good feedback on those as well. The new Pioneer TS-Z also model nicely, but is about double the price.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

rton20s said:


> I've contacted American Bass asking about T/S parameters of their ES subwoofer line and never heard back.
> 
> I wonder if it is because they just don't have the specs from the factory that built them, or because they don't want to provide that sort of information to someone who actually understands what they mean?
> 
> I modeled a ton of options for a shallow, compact enclosure 10s for my SIL and the best bang for the buck seems like the Dayton LS10-44. The Kicker CompRT also looks decent for the money, and I've heard lots of good feedback on those as well. The new Pioneer TS-Z also model nicely, but is about double the price.


Never heard an American bass sub. Just listing it as an option. 800 watts (12 inch), 2.5" voice coil, small ported box. Not too shabby. They answered my call right away. The guy that worked there seemed very impressed by that sub for 130 bucks. Decent subwoofer options seem endless


----------



## brusk (Jun 12, 2019)

Icefsh said:


> I realize you are probably looking for just one sub but I have been running a pair of Alpine SWR T-12's for five years now and love them. I think one would work well also. Especially if running it in a smaller vehicle than a full sized crew cab truck. Found them on Ebay and bought them in like new condition.


Because of the reviews and size I've considered the Alpine several times, especially after seeing the real price isn't as bad as the list price. Thing that kills me on these is only having a single 4 ohm vc.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

brusk said:


> Icefsh said:
> 
> 
> > I realize you are probably looking for just one sub but I have been running a pair of Alpine SWR T-12's for five years now and love them. I think one would work well also. Especially if running it in a smaller vehicle than a full sized crew cab truck. Found them on Ebay and bought them in like new condition.
> ...


What's wrong with a single voice coil?


----------



## Shootjamesagain (Jul 17, 2019)

oncore sm-10? it's something that i am considering due to limited space.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Shootjamesagain said:


> oncore sm-10? it's something that i am considering due to limited space.


Good sub

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Isqrd_R (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm using audiomobile 10" evo 2410 subs. 

They advertise as a "slim sub" 
500rms 
15.5mm xmax
0.5cf sealed I think

They are really accurate and tight, I've thought about trying JLs 10Tw1 just for a change and compare


----------

